# ripiano, mensola, scaffale



## Garachico

Immaginate uno scaffale per libri fatto di tavole di legno. Quale è la parola giusta (o quelle giuste) per denominare ogni piano dello scaffale? 

Ad esempio, come suonano queste frasi?

- La sveglia si trova sul quarto piano dello scaffale a partire dal fondo.
- La sveglia si trova sulla quarta mensola dello scaffale a partire dal fondo.
- La sveglia si trova sul quarto scaffale a partire dal fondo. (A volte ho l'impressione che scaffale può denominare sia il mobile sia un solo piano, è giusto?)


----------



## Starless74

Secondo me:


Garachico said:


> - La sveglia si trova sul quarto piano *ripiano* dello scaffale a partire dal fondo.
> - La sveglia si trova sulla quarta mensola dello scaffale a partire dal fondo.
> - La sveglia si trova sul quarto scaffale a partire dal fondo.


- Le mensole sono tavole fissate direttamente a una parete, in questo perciò differenti dai ripiani di un mobile.
  Per me «mensola dello scaffale» non ha senso.
- _Scaffale_ indica solo il mobile nel suo insieme, non i ripiani che lo compongono. 
  Perciò gli scaffali si numerano solo "orizzontalmente" (es. in una biblioteca o in un supermercato: «sul quarto scaffale da destra»).

Attendi altri pareri.


----------



## Garachico

Starless74 said:


> Secondo me:



Geniale, grazie mille, molto chiaro. 

> Attendi altri pareri.

No, tutti sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Starless74

Starless74 said:


> Attendi altri pareri.





Garachico said:


> No, tutti sono d'accordo con te.


Se ne fossi certo, non ti direi di attendere altri pareri.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Garachico said:


> La sveglia si trova sul quarto piano *ripiano* dello scaffale a partire dal fondo (*dal basso? da sotto?*).


Vale come altro parere?


----------



## Starless74

alfaalfa said:


> Vale come altro parere?


Secondo me sì. 
In effetti, il _fondo_ in uno scaffale potrebbe significare la parte più interna e lontana rispetto a chi guarda,
mentre "dal basso" o "da sotto" sono inequivocabili.


----------



## ohbice

La parola giusta sembra sia "palchetto". 
La sveglia si trova sul secondo palchetto della scansia.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> La parola giusta sembra sia "palchetto".
> La sveglia si trova sul secondo palchetto della scansia.


 _Palchetto_ e _scansia_ sono sinonimi rispettivamente di _ripiano_ e _scaffale _e perciò ad essi alternativi.


----------



## ohbice

Sì, ero sulla scia di "altri pareri". Avrei dovuto esplicitarlo.


----------



## lövastrell

Garachico said:


> A volte ho l'impressione che scaffale può denominare sia il mobile sia un solo piano, è giusto?


No, in italiano corretto vale quello che ha scritto Starless. Però in certi usi locali potrebbe essere così. Ad esempio nel lessico familiare di casa mia... Solo in età relativamente avanzata ho imparato che "scaffale" è l'intero mobile (che nella mia famiglia si chiamava magari "scaffalatura" o "libreria").


----------



## lorenzos

Anch'io avevo sempre pensato che scaffale fosse sinonimo di mensola, di un solo ripiano: il telecomando è sullo scaffale sopra il divano. Ma mi pare che solo l'Oxford Languages, gentilmente proposto da google, dia: _Elemento dell'arredamento o dell'attrezzatura di un ambiente costituito da uno o più ripiani orizzontali fissi o mobili, usato per disporvi libri, o anche oggetti vari o merci._


----------



## danieleferrari

Secondo me siamo in terra di geosinonimi.


----------



## bearded

La parola ''palchetto'' come sinonimo di ripiano di una scaffalatura, in certe regioni (per quanto ne so) non si usa affatto. Ad es. io non l'ho mai sentita in Emilia o in Lombardia.


----------



## danieleferrari

bearded said:


> La parola ''palchetto'' come sinonimo di ripiano di una scaffalatura, in certe regioni (per quanto ne so) non si usa affatto. Ad es. io non l'ho mai sentita in Emilia o in Lombardia.


Nemmeno io in Liguria.


----------



## lorenzos

ohbice said:


> La parola giusta sembra sia "palchetto".


Neppure io avevo mai sentito palchetto usato con questo significato, eppure Treccani lo dà come prima accezione e il De Mauro lo marca come comune.  
----------
Treccani: *1.* Ciascuna delle assi che costituiscono i singoli ripiani di un armadio, di uno scaffale, di una libreria e sim.: _un armadio a sei palchetti_. Anche la sezione della libreria o sim. delimitata da un ripiano con le eventuali fiancate: _il volume che cerchi è nel terzo palchetto_; e il contenuto del palchetto così inteso: _sono stati schedati solo i primi due p_. _dello scaffale_.
Sabatini Coletti: 2 Ripiano di un armadio o di uno scaffale
Garzanti: 2. ripiano orizzontale di armadi, scaffali, librerie ecc.
Gabrielli: 2 Ciascuno dei ripiani orizzontali in cui è diviso uno scaffale, una libreria e sim.: _disporre i libri nei palchetti_; _armadio con sei palchetti_
_De Mauro__: 2. *CO *tavola orizzontale che forma il ripiano di un mobile: credenza a tre palchetti | scansia di una libreria: il tuo libro è nel primo palchetto_
Battaglia_: _7. Mensola, ripiano di un mobile, di  uno scaffale, di una scansia. - Anche: il mobile composto da tali  ripiani; la  parte di un mobile costituita da una scansia.- Anche al figur. [...] _Manzoni, Pr. Sp._, 27  (472):  C’era... ne’ suoi scaffali un palchetto assegnato agli statisti.


----------



## Fulvia.ser

bearded said:


> La parola ''palchetto'' come sinonimo di ripiano di una scaffalatura, in certe regioni (per quanto ne so) non si usa affatto. Ad es. io non l'ho mai sentita in Emilia o in Lombardia.


Nord est: assolutamente mai sentito. Ho un amico falegname, nemmeno lui.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A quanto pare non si usa al Nord. A me è capitato di sentirlo e di leggerlo, non proprio comunissimo, a onor del vero.  Il fatto che tutti i principali dizionari lo riportano mi fa pensare che si usi sicuramente in Toscana e anche in altre parti d'Italia. Non è indicato come regionale o dialettale.


----------



## alfaalfa

Mai sentito nella mia parte di Marche , Abruzzo e Puglia.


----------



## lorenzos

Anche lo *Zingarelli* (ed. 2007) dà per *palchetto*: "_2. Ripiano, mensola di mobile o scaffale_".
Qualcuno ha il *Devoto-Oli*, così li abbiamo tutti? (pura, vacua curiosità )


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti!
*Devoto-Oli* (ed. 2010): _"*palchetto*: 1. Ciascuno dei ripiani di un armadio o di uno scaffale, per lo più rappresentati da semplici tavole"_


----------

